# Life with GR..... a log/review



## gymrat827 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well putting up a log, at the moment im just on LR3.  But will be starting some peg mgf/GH/Tes/oral tren in the near future.  Will post up workouts, reviews on compounds and how i dose my research with peps.

more to come


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 17, 2012)

actually i will be on GW 505016/ ghrp 2 & cjc/ ipam/ real GH.  Than will roll into a tes/tren cycle.  So the peptide info and log is where thing will begin.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds good. Thanks for putting this up.


----------



## Jada (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking forward


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 17, 2012)

and than some albuterol too.  maybe use up my last bit of t3 as well.  Im fat and flat at the moment.  was hurt (kinda, enough to hold me back) and now getting back into action.  


fightin shapeL-)


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 17, 2012)

I look forward too.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 18, 2012)

well, day 1, not that il end up counting but hey, wtf.

off day, i detail high end cars as a hobby/side job so after my day desk job i was at the shop for 2hrs.  ate a semi cheat meal as dinner, 2 fried breaded chichen breats but i get every bit of that off.  2 biscuits, a piece of wheat bread.  after used lr3 @90mcg.  ran out of mgf last wk but more will be one the way shortly.  Also decided to pop open the GW and took 10mg.  

read somewhere that it doesnt matter that much how chicken is cooked as long as you eat it skinless.  spongy?? confirm that???            

anyway, when using lr3 for research you want to have fast and slow carbs and keep down the fats.  so thats why i ate the dinner i did.  you can have quite a bit more sugar because its being used at a high rate and its dangerous if you run out...(going hyperglycemic)....sp?

i get up every night in the middle of night to p and most likely eat due to a sleep med, but while awake il pound down 15g bcaa/15g dextrose or waxy maize.  so i not afraid of taking a dose later at night because of my late late night meal.  

the GW is just for fatloss.  some endurance as well.  i find i am able to rep forever while researching with it.  set of 10 jump to 13,14.  idk how, what or whatever, but its a solid chem.  i like osta as well.  s4 is good but probably my least favorite of the 3.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 20, 2012)

had another workout today.  did deads, squats, shoulders, arms, cardio.  have to goto my familes cottage in michigan to close up the joint for the year.  

so really killed my body today.  will use some lr3 today and dosed the GW as well.  the lady friend is also using GW will success.  not sure how much weight shes lost cuz i made her promise not to step on a scale for a month.  but my mom and her mom noticed at a family party recently.  so its workin.  


later


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2012)

What doses are both of you using for the GW?


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have no idea what you're saying but I'm following this thread. Lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 25, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> What doses are both of you using for the GW?



10-12 id say.  half of the stick that comes with them


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> I have no idea what you're saying but I'm following this thread. Lol



thats why your here








on a side note the GH is in transit.  time to bring the pain bitches


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 5, 2012)

well ive been on hygetropin GH for 5 days now.  Using roughly 2-3 IU ED.  stacking or using with peptides.

Times of the day have been all over.  I use 200mcg of GHRP 2/cjc 100mcg and 30min later 2 IU's, and 2.5 hr the peptides again.  i wont eat for a solid 45 min before or 45min after.  With the 30 min break, so i get two good high spikes and than its also sustained in between it cuz the hyges.


So far i think i will try to stick to this.  A good peptide pulse, than the real deal, following that up with another peptide spike.  this should be giving me a very high numbers for at least 2-3hrs.  I always will not be using the 2nd peptide dose but i will alwasy try to use a GHRP/GHRH stack before the 2-3iu.


not on the GW anymore.  Have a bottle of osta thats telling me to open it and start some research...... we ll see.  

Will be starting 400mg tes this wk too.  Also have the oral tren that i may use.



stay tuned.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 5, 2012)

Great log, Mate. Thanks for the share!


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 15, 2012)

well started another bottle of GW.  will report on that.

also ended up using a full vial of cjc 1295 DAC two days back.  Than used some large large doses of Ipam....

now back on GH.  also using 25mcg T3.  still waiting a tad longer on the tes.


----------



## Jada (Nov 16, 2012)

How much bf % wise ur looking to lose?


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 16, 2012)

i wana get down to 8% @ 205lbs.... right now 205 @ 12.5/13%.  

will start tes next wk.  on GW/GH/T3/Albuterol now.


----------



## Jada (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice Lookin forward to some pics if possible of before and after.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 6, 2012)

well still on 2.5IU, some peps here and there.  also will be using osta again shortly.  than its on the pin again......


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 7, 2013)

on 400mg, 100mg prop/300 E.  4iu 4 days a wk.  12.5mcg T3.  and will be starting oral tren in 3-4wks.  also will be using hcg to keep em full down low.


----------

